# A quick Introduction



## snowflakelashes (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi All who read this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am new to spektra and finally figured out the registration process properly today.  I am currently addicted to reading about makeup and dreaming about what I want to get.  Alas I am living in a remote area far away from a makeup counter which means I can't actually see in person or try things out.  

I only started wearing makeup again about a year ago.  (I'm in my late 20's) I had stopped during college, I was too busy, and on a very strict budget... and at some point I just stopped caring.  I was never going to be attractive so why bother trying.  But something finally clicked a year and a half ago and I went and got my face done at the body shop.  The way it 'picked me up' amazed me and I've been hooked on make up and accessories since.  Though I don't own a lot as I like to try things on first and usually do my best to excercise self control when in the vicinities of botiques.  

I bought my first ever (and only) MAC shadows this summer.  The MA at The Bay,  who put the look together for me was a dear, I had so much fun I was on vacation and relaxing so I didn't mind it being a walk in. I almost wish I could go see that particular MA again, because she was absolutely amazing!  Heck, I just wish I lived within range of a counter, I would definately go in person to see ANY MA because I can use all the makeup help I can get! 

Anyways its made me into reading about and researching MAC products and drooling over the potential things have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been reading for afew days on Spektra there is so much material here it definately helps keep me hooked


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Juneplum (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 3, 2008)

awww Thankyou Sweethearts, you guys are all so amazing to read


----------



## Lunaminky (Aug 3, 2008)

hi. My name is michelle & I'm new here,too. I was just reading about u living far away from a makeup counter. I think that would be very hard. I wanted to share this book I just found out about. It called making faces by kevin auccion. I don't know if I'm spelling that right. But it under 25$. & I honk it's the next best thing to having an actual makeup artist.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 3, 2008)

Lunaminky - I think that it keeps me out of trouble at times. LOL And it lets me go shopping spree style when I finally get near a city (which is once or twice  a year) .  Save up and then let self control out the window. I've been meaning to get that book, I may have to get that as a fall present for myself


----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome, welcome, welcome!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## LeMacDiva (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi I'm new also! Welcome!


----------

